# Closed! Meteor Shower, Celeste and Leif!



## Frost (May 8, 2020)

Tonight isabelle announced a meteor shower! So celeste is here and I have leif!

You can:
>Talk to celeste (I dont feel like trapping her just run around)
>Go shopping
>Talk to my villagers (ankhas making ironwood cupboard)
>Wish (30 is the max before no more fragments I think)
>Hang out and chat with me 
>fish catch bugs whatever

Please dont:
Take anything!!!
Leave through - so only airport!

Take your time but keep in mind there might be people waiting. *I'll take 4 people at a time!  my islands a WIP so dont expect much. Feel free to tip but by no means is it required! Thank you!!!*
If theres more than 5 people that's my sister or a friend

Just lmk if youd like to come and chill and I'll PM you a code!


----------



## carefree-coconut (May 8, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit.


----------



## Noctis (May 8, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## ThePhantom (May 8, 2020)

Hey I'd like to visit! Will tip


----------



## effluo (May 8, 2020)

I’d like to come by too please!


----------



## worfmaster (May 8, 2020)

I would love to come over. Thanks.


----------



## animal_hunter (May 8, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## Kristine015 (May 8, 2020)

May I come visit please


----------



## Alec_Astria (May 8, 2020)

Can I please visit also?


----------



## Lokidoki (May 8, 2020)

I would like to visit in the next group


----------



## Frost (May 8, 2020)

Okie dokie! Getting the first 4 people in! Thank you for being patient everyone keep in mind it takes sometime to wish and everything but I'll be online at least for the next three hours!

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

If I've liked it I'll PM you with the code when you're up!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 8, 2020)

I would like to visit, too  Will tip.


----------



## 0orchid (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 8, 2020)

I’d love to visit!!


----------



## nyx~ (May 8, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 8, 2020)

i'd love to come if you're still doing this!


----------



## Frogloaf (May 8, 2020)

Love to come if this is still open


----------



## Tiffany (May 8, 2020)

may i come over please?


----------



## acsince2004 (May 8, 2020)

I would love to visit if there's room!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 8, 2020)

I would like to come over as well.


----------



## Frost (May 8, 2020)

Okk! I'm going to be getting to everyone taking a short dessert break and then I'm back at it late into the night!! For now closed as I'm catching up
Thanks for being patient!


----------

